# How do I get rid of this



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

I have like a fungus type deal not on my fish but if like i don't clean my glass off it eventually builds up there. it's also on my swords growing off the leaves. it looks like little flowers. theres like a little strand where it starts then if you look close at the end theres little wavy things. and theres hundreds of them just waving around with the currents in my tank. so i clean the glass and rub my fingers on the plants to get it off but eventually it comes back. does anyone have experience with this? how can I get rid of it?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

any chance of a pic?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It sounds like a type of algae. We would be able to give a much better ID if we had pics.

~Dj


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

DBROWN said:


> it looks like little flowers. theres like a little strand where it starts then if you look close at the end theres little wavy things.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Hydra???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Take your fish out and run some common city water. Chlorine from the tap, will kill it (hydra).


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't know how the hell hydra got in my damn tank but i'll take the fish out and see if strait city water will kill the $hit. Good thing i got 32gallon already running with tetras for my p's. not so good for my tetras though


----------

